# Gamer Monitor 22 "



## Darkshox (17. November 2008)

Hallo liebe user,

ich wollte mit demnächst mit mein neuen PC ein Monitor kaufen. 

Erst mal was zum System: CPU: 
1.Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Box 6144Kb, LGA775, 64bit
2. Board: Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3, P45 (dual PC2-8500U DDR2)
3. HDD: WD Caviar 640GB, SATA II, WD6400AAKS
4. RaM: A-Data 4096MB Vitesta Extreme Edition Kit CL4-4-4-12
5. Graka: Gainward HD 4870 Golden Sample
6. Laufwerk: LG Electronics GDR-H20N SATA schwarz bulk H20NBLK
7. Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster T220, 22" TFT, rose black
8. Gehäuse Antec Three Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil
9. NT: EnermaxModu82+ 425 Watt

Ok nun meine Frag ich stehe zwischen den T220 und den LG L227WTP. Der t220HD hat ja dieses Input lag hat aber der ohne HD das auch. Welcher beider Monitore würdet ihr empfehlen?

mfg Shox


----------



## Sash (17. November 2008)

ich empfehle samsung, hab selber den syncmaster 226cw. gibt aber bereits noch bessere für max 300€, und mit meinem bin ich total zufrieden, hab ich seit über 1.5jahren.


----------



## Overlocked (17. November 2008)

Ich würde dir den 226bw empfehlen, der ist auch Keine Schlieren und der Rest reicht auch fürs Gaming.


----------



## Darkshox (17. November 2008)

Der LG L22WTP soll laut prad.de echt ein perfekter Gamer Monitor sein was meint ihr ? Der 226bw ist auch gut aber LG L22WTP  wird halt da auch empfohlen und der LG L22WTP  ist halt auch billiger

mfg Shox


----------



## orca113 (17. November 2008)

Greif zu dem Lg.Den samsung 226BW habe ich auch und ich sage dir: Hand aufs Herz... als entweder ist mein Monitor defekt oder ich habe eine seltene Augenkrankheit: Ich sehe ganz derbe Schlieren und auch sonst in Sachen Helligkeitsverteilung ist der 226BW mies.Nie wieder Samsung.


----------



## Darkshox (17. November 2008)

Also soll ich den LG 227 WT nehmen der liegt auch bei meinen Händler sehr billig vorne ^^ Was bringt eingentlich dieser Pixel Test ist es notwendig das szu machen ?

mfg Shox


----------



## Overlocked (17. November 2008)

Ne, in der Regel nicht, aber lies dir das mal durch: LINK Da dürftest du dann mehr erfahren.


----------



## Darkshox (17. November 2008)

Also nicht notwendig sollte ich nun den LG 227 WT nehmen ? Der ganze PC würde mich so um die 980 € kosten wie findet ihr da?

mfg Shox


----------



## HawkEy3 (18. November 2008)

Darkshox schrieb:


> Also nicht notwendig sollte ich nun den LG 227 WT nehmen ? Der ganze PC würde mich so um die 980 € kosten wie findet ihr da?


Naja musst schon du wissen ob du so viel ausgeben möchtest.
Bekommst ja auch einiges dafür
CPU Board NT ... is ok

Gehäuse hab ich für nen Kumpel bestellt ist ganz ok, wenn die mitgelieferten Lüfter auf LOW sind ist die Lautstärke ok und pustet immer noch gut ; )

Den T220 hat ein anderer Kumpel und ist zufrieden
aber bei Monitoren ist es immer am besten wenn möglich in einem Laden mal das Bild von beiden anzuschauen, evt. ein spiel laufen lassen und eine Website mit viel Text... ob da was verschwimmt oder alles gut lesbar ist.
Ich werde mir wohl den LG L22WTP holen.
Und das mit PixelfehlerKlasse ist nicht ganz egal, es sollte mindestens Klasse II sein, ich hab Angst, dass nach ein paar Wochen ein Pixel kaputt ist, was tierisch nervt aber noch kein Auswechsel Grund ist... naja deswegen würd ich ihn am liebsten in einem Laden kaufen, arlt und K&M haben ihn leider nicht im Angebot.

Bei der GraKa könntest etwas sparen.
Ich hab die HD4850 GS von Gainward ist immerhin 100€ billiger!! Und das war mir das bisschen Mehrleistung der 4870 nicht Wert.
wenn der Lüfter auf 40% ist kann man sie nicht mehr hören, (die HD4850 jetzt)

EINS NOCH, die HDD:
Davon hab ich 2 bestellt ich denk nicht das beide kaputt sind, aber beide summen und vibrieren "pulsierend" immer im Sekundentakt wirds lauter und wieder leiser, leider kann ich sie nicht entkoppeln und es nervt wirklich.
Kann ich also nur von abraten.
Das merkwürdige ist, wenn man sie vertikal hält, ist es viel schwächer.


----------



## Darkshox (18. November 2008)

Vielen Dank habe nun das System gekauf 

773 ohne Monitor habe ich bezahlt.

mfg Shox


----------



## push@max (18. November 2008)

Was haltet ihr von der neuen Benq-Serie? 

Die drei neuen Bildschirme bieten mit 1920x1080 Full-HD Auflösung, gehalten in schwarzer Klavierlack Optik, 2ms Reaktionszeit, 10000:1 Kontrastverhältnis und ein Seitenverhältnis von 16:9 bei 21,5 Zoll. Im Vergleich zu Standard 22 Zoll Bildschirmen werden 15% mehr Pixel angezeigt, die für noch schärfere Bilder sorgen. Außerdem schafft ein Standard 22 Zöller "nur" eine Auflösung von 1680x1050. Dabei ist ebenfalls ein HDMI-Anschluss.

Aber der Hammer ist der günstige Preis: *189€*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (18. November 2008)

Mir gefallen sie aber da ich zur Zeit mein Geld für andere Dinge brauche und ich gerade eine andere Graka angeschaft habe werde ich mit dem Monitor Kauf warten. Es ist halt so wie schon erwähnt das ich mit meinem Samsung 226BW ziemlich unzufrieden bin.Werde mich auch was Monitor Kaufberatung und Test nun eher bei Prad umsehen.Die Benq sind auch eine Überlegung wert.Habe neulich von einem Kunden eines PC ladens hier in der Ecke gehört das er mit dem Monitor sehr zufrieden ist jedoch der Standfuß wohl nicht so standfest ist aber ansonsten...


----------



## LaCroato (26. November 2008)

@DARKSHOX

Was meintest Du eigtl. mit diesem "Input Lag" beim T220(HD)?

Hab auch den T220 und noch nie etwas darüber gelesen oder gehört?

Gruß


----------



## AjS (26. November 2008)

Laut Testbericht soll der T220HD wegen des input lags nicht für Spiele geeignet sein. Aber wie sieht das bei de Version ohne HD aus? Hat jemand von euch zuverlässige Quellen hinsichtlich Spieletauglichkeit?


----------

